# REVIEW: Bilberry Wheel Cleaner - the ultimate test (pic heavy)



## Finerdetails

Been playing around with this wheel cleaner for a few days now and been very very impressed. Low smell, very good performance and cost effective too.

So, today I decided it was time to really really test its ability. No point just showing an alloy wheel which gets sealant applied every 6 wks and it taking two weeks worth of dirt off. What we need is an un-washed alloy -s something with say 3 months of grime embedded on it! and if the test is going to really work, the product should be lined up against another top performer.

So, item one, the alloys!

OSF:









OSR:









NSF:









NSR:









and the products:

Both Bilberry and Auto Smart Smartwheels have been mixed 1:1 for this test, 100mls cleaner with 100mls water:

The off side contender:










The nearside contender:









First job was to give each alloy a good spray, and left for a few mins whilst I foamed the paintwork, filled a bucket and generally tried to kill five mins. I then rinsed each wheel - no contact yet - no brush, nothing.

Nearside - Smartwheels:
before









with the sprayed smartwheels









after rinsing









and close up:









Off side Bilberry:
before:









after spraying:









after rinsing:









closer:










I then applied a second layer to each side, and used a soft brush to aggitate the cleaner:

Nearside:









Off side:









and a good rinsing all round:

Nearside - smart wheels:
front:
before









after









rear:
before









after:









Offside - Bilberry:

Front:
Before:









after:









Rear:
before:









after:









the whole car wash:

before:









after:









If it hadn't been so wet I'd have tried to take pics to capture the Fox Paw prints all over the bonnet and roof!

Smartwheels - performed really well, made good work of removing a high percentage of the inital dirt - a very satisfactory result overall.

Bilberry - outperformed my current fav wheel cleaner in the first stage, and this showed on the second stage as there was less brushing to do. By looking at the pics after the wheels had been brushed you can see how much more dirt is on the near side wheel as opposed to the off side. It also is easier on the breathing in and the smell stakes too.

thanks for reading

Iain


----------



## Gleammachine

Nice write up Iain,

Cleans the crap of the tyres with ease as well:thumb:


----------



## Harley

Excellent write up 
This is a product (wheel cleaner) I have been looking to change 
from Megs wheel brightener to something else less smelly.


----------



## ianFRST

smart wheels as in autosmart?

if so, looks like a weak mix. mines a dark red colour when mixed 3:1


----------



## Gleammachine

Iain have you tried greg's citrus snow foam it's not the cheapest but through a hd-lance it goes on like shaving foam does need a fair amount of rinsing after though.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

ianFRST said:


> smart wheels as in autosmart?
> 
> if so, looks like a weak mix. mines a dark red colour when mixed 3:1


i thought that aswell


----------



## Finerdetails

Hi

snowfoam test and review is planned for Friday......

Got the horsebox lined up to ensure enough surface area for each foam


----------



## Finerdetails

ianFRST said:


> smart wheels as in autosmart?
> 
> if so, looks like a weak mix. mines a dark red colour when mixed 3:1


thats how mine as come from the As rep, and it was a sealed bottle. :thumb:


----------



## bullit

looks good

as said in other review will this strip sealant? mercy


----------



## 1Valet PRO

bullit said:


> looks good
> 
> as said in other review will this strip sealant? mercy


This product will not strip wax or sealants. However on each clean it will start to remove some amount. You could for instance seal you wheels monthly or every two month and clean you wheels every week without make too much impact to the sealant finish.

This product also has an anti-static element to it which help reduce re-soiling.


----------



## dw0510

Bought 20 litres the other day


----------



## riz

where can i get it from?


----------



## Thomas-182

Looks like a very good cleaner.


----------



## dw0510

riz said:


> where can i get it from?


valet pro who sponser this section


----------



## Mucky

ianFRST said:


> smart wheels as in autosmart?
> 
> if so, looks like a weak mix. mines a dark red colour when mixed 3:1


i will second that my smart wheels is a much darker red even when diluted 50 50


----------



## ToLearn

Would you say this will be your main wheel cleaner now then Iain


----------



## somouk

I'd love to get some of this but can't justify the 5 litres, does anyone know where I can get it in 1 litre sizes?

Mart


----------



## Finerdetails

ToLearn said:


> Would you say this will be your main wheel cleaner now then Iain


likely to be a switch over once my current Smartwheels bottle ends


----------



## Alex L

somouk said:


> I'd love to get some of this but can't justify the 5 litres, does anyone know where I can get it in 1 litre sizes?
> 
> Mart


Get 5 people together who want some, then split the cost and have a litre each :thumb:

I did that at work with some Megs Glass Cleaner Concentrate


----------



## PT Cruiser

seems to me like I have to add this to the collection.


----------



## bullit

group buy?


----------



## dw0510

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ianFRST*  
_smart wheels as in autosmart?

if so, looks like a weak mix. mines a dark red colour when mixed 3:1_



mucky_marques said:


> i will second that my smart wheels is a much darker red even when diluted 50 50


I actually use the alloy brightener and this is red and I dilute 4:1 after a day or so the red dye disappears so now it looks like pure water. So I think that's the case in Iain pics?


----------



## bullit

mine came yesturday. used today on very **** up wheels. went with 3-1 dilution and did the trick lovely. very happy


----------



## ianFRST

tmlvaleting said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ianFRST*
> _smart wheels as in autosmart?
> 
> if so, looks like a weak mix. mines a dark red colour when mixed 3:1_
> 
> I actually use the alloy brightener and this is red and I dilute 4:1 after a day or so the red dye disappears so now it looks like pure water. So I think that's the case in Iain pics?


mine stays the same colour when mixed or not, after an hour, or after 2 weeks


----------



## Deano

i used smart wheels today for the first time. bloody great stuff. mine was a very dark red but i diluted 3:1. if the bilberry stuff was a bit cheaper i might try it.


----------



## The Doctor

Absolutely no way on this earth that Smartwheels is diluted 50/50. It looks more like 1:20!

Im not saying the test is rigged,just that something is not right. Smartwheels should be dark red as already mentioned. There can be no fluctuation in one batch from the other either as AS work under ISO 9001 standards so quality control is spot on. If anything,the Smartwheels should look like the Bilberry.Are you sure you have not mixed them up?

The Smartwheels should also foam much more than that.


----------



## dw0510

ianFRST said:


> mine stays the same colour when mixed or not, after an hour, or after 2 weeks


maybe because i use the brighener and not smart wheels? I have tried smart wheels before and found it abit weak.


----------



## The Doctor

tmlvaleting said:


> maybe because i use the brighener and not smart wheels? I have tried smart wheels before and found it abit weak.


Your talking about Ali shine which is a much paler red Acid wheel cleaner.


----------



## d6dph

Is this bilberry stuff acidic? Or does anyone know the PH level of it?


----------



## bullit

d6dph said:


> Is this bilberry stuff acidic? Or does anyone know the PH level of it?


http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/...ors+and+Dressings/Bilberry+Safe+Wheel+Cleaner


----------



## 1Valet PRO

d6dph said:


> Is this bilberry stuff acidic? Or does anyone know the PH level of it?


No it is not acid. There are no harsh fumes that make you lung turn inside out that you get from acid wheel cleaners. Infact it smell quite nice.

PH level - ph10


----------



## d6dph

Superb, Thanks for the info.


----------



## smoki1969

Just ordered some Bilberry mate on the strength of the review :thumb:


----------



## 1Valet PRO

smoki1969 said:


> Just ordered some Bilberry mate on the strength of the review :thumb:


Thank You.

Let me know what you think


----------



## Glossmax

Great review.


----------



## ChuckH

I have used Billbery And its the best yet NO QUESTION !!!! :thumb:


----------



## squeal

which is safer of these two ian?will they both take effect on lacquer over time if used regularly?


----------



## kk1966

Its the first wheel cleaner i lean my nose towards rather than stretch away from ...

*Just another reformed glue sniffer whos fell off the wagon*:lol: 

It is quite good as well:wave:


----------



## kk1966

squeal said:


> which is safer of these two ian?will they both take effect on lacquer over time if used regularly?


Any cleaning chemical will have an effect on laquer eventually if not given a top treatment from time to time


----------



## Nica

Wow first time I see this post, very nice write up and a very detailed explenation.

The product sounds interesting, thank you for sharing.


----------



## visor

.......


----------



## akhan48

I have just bought some Bilberry Safe Wheel cleaner on the basis of that review, I hope it works just as well on my alloys!  
Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Paul-T

I had a sample from Greg at Valet Pro of this stuff with a larger order I placed. I used it myself yesterday for the first time, diluted 1:3 on my wife BMW wheels (MV2's for those that know) which are horrible to clean. It was just a quick foam/rinse wash to get a layer of crud off the car, too cold for a proper wash.

To say I was impressed is an understatement, and knowing its acid free is a big bonus. I'll be placing my order for some later today.


----------



## somouk

I've been using this for a couple of weeks now in a very weak solution on my wheels but got a chance to use it in anger yesterday on my moms micra.

Very very good stuff, I've got mine in a pressurised sprayer so a liberal coating and then a brush up and the wheels came out spotless!

Mart


----------



## visor

i just ordered mine and i will be using SV mixing bottle to dilute


----------



## d3m0n

visor said:


> yeah group buy anyone?


I'd take a litre......:thumb:


----------



## dhali

i will take 1 ltr aswell


----------



## visor

d3m0n said:


> I'd take a litre......:thumb:





dhali said:


> i will take 1 ltr aswell


sorry guys its a prese for my dad

yes i know i said mine but i can always i use it. saves me a prese


----------



## mikecc

Nice review, impressive stuff!


----------



## d6dph

ordered mine this morning. Looking forward to trying it


----------



## davidcraggs

Can someone tell me where you can buy it please (other than in large volumes)?

TIA


----------



## visor

davidcraggs said:


> Can someone tell me where you can buy it please (other than in large volumes)?
> 
> TIA


Bilberry Safe Wheel Cleaner


----------



## 1Valet PRO

We are currently looking at packaging our bilberry in 1ltrs to be ready sometime in January. I am also hoping to get one of our approved traders to sell it for us as we are not set up as well for small orders. 

When product is ready and avalible in 1ltrs it will cost £10inc VAT or there abouts. If you are interested in this please let me know.


----------



## handicap7

1Valet PRO said:


> We are currently looking at packaging our bilberry in 1ltrs to be ready sometime in January. I am also hoping to get one of our approved traders to sell it for us as we are not set up as well for small orders.
> 
> When product is ready and avalible in 1ltrs it will cost £10inc VAT or there abouts. If you are interested in this please let me know.


Me Please!!


----------



## dhali

me too.


----------



## davidcraggs

> If you are interested in this please let me know.


 - yes please!


----------



## Gruffs

Me Too Please


----------



## handicap7

handicap7 said:


> Me Please!!


Any news on this offer??


----------



## Bigpikle

£10 for 1l or £23.50 for 5l  

let me think about which I'd be getting :lol:


----------



## 1Valet PRO

Bigpikle said:


> £10 for 1l or £23.50 for 5l
> 
> let me think about which I'd be getting :lol:


Including cost of delivery total cost is £28.79 .


----------



## pre620ti

Still only £5.76 per litre though, I'll go for the five


----------



## BRUN

things are always cheaper in bulk though, id expect that


----------



## Chris_4536

BRUN said:


> things are always cheaper in bulk though, id expect that


...*Especially* they come from the back of a big white truck with a swirly blue & red logo on the side  :wave:


----------



## The Doctor

Chris_4536 said:


> ...*Especially* they come from the back of a big white truck with a swirly blue & red logo on the side  :wave:


:doublesho


----------



## Chris_4536

I meant escpecially when. Sorry Doc


----------



## Morph3ous

Anyone fancy doing a group buy for some of this stuff? 1L bottles or something?


----------



## Buck

1Valet PRO said:


> We are currently looking at packaging our bilberry in 1ltrs to be ready sometime in January. I am also hoping to get one of our approved traders to sell it for us as we are not set up as well for small orders.
> 
> When product is ready and avalible in 1ltrs it will cost £10inc VAT or there abouts. If you are interested in this please let me know.


Greg

Any update on this?

Just a few of us are wanting to sample Bilberry and this'd be a great starter for £10


----------



## vegas911gts

Nice review and great pics. AF is new to me as it is not pushed heavily in the USA, but I am liking what I see so far. I just ordered the 1L concentrate last weekI bet that the af imperial wheel cleaner would work so much better with a pressure sprayer. That combo would reach deep on my wide barreled wheels which is a pain in the **** to clean.


----------



## Type.R

Just noticed this, but I already bought some last week from clean your car, great stuff, I would be interested in a group buy of this :thumb:


----------



## Ovaltine

When you're diluting say 3-1 is it 3 bb to 1 water or the other way round?


----------



## Scotty B

Ovaltine said:


> When you're diluting say 3-1 is it 3 bb to 1 water or the other way round?


Other way round. 3 water to 1 BB


----------



## AlexEvansCapri

good write up and comparison. i use bilberry since having been recommended my cars usually have extremely heavily soiled wheels due to mileage/road conditions and it does an amazing job each time would highly recommend to anyone!


----------

